# Thuốc nhỏ mũi cho trẻ gây nhiều tác dụng phụ mẹ đặc biệt chú ý



## Ovixbaby (15/10/20)

1. Các tai biến toàn thân của thuốc tai mũi họng:
Ví dụ: nhỏ mũi cho trẻ sơ sinh bằng Naphazolin 0,1% đã gây tử vong (theo thông báo viện nhi) do độ lan toả và co mạch quá mạnh làm co thắt các mạch máu não. Dùng corticoid qua đường xịt mũi hay khí dung kéo dài sẽ gây xuất huyết đường tiêu hóa ở những người có loét dạ dày tá tràng. Tăng tiến triển các bệnh đường hô hấp ở những người có bệnh đường hô hấp, lao phổi





Dùng thuốc tai mũi họng cho trẻ cần đặc biệt lưu ý
2. Các tai biến, phản ứng phụ
TMH có hệ thống thần kinh giao cảm phong phú. Nên các phản ứng phụ thường gặp đều có liên quan đến TMH như chóng mặt, ù tai, buồn nôn. Các phản ứng phụ của thuốc nhiều khi khó tránh khỏi, nếu không giải thích, căn dặn sẽ có thể gây hậu quả. Thí dụ: kháng histamin H1 thường được dùng trong viêm mũi xoang có phản ứng phụ buồn ngủ, nên dùng thuốc không lái xe

3. Thuốc tai mũi họng gây tổn thương chức năng của TMH
TMH giữ nhiều chức năng quan trọng nên lưu ý có ảnh hưởng đến chức năng này. Ví dụ : nghe, nhiều trường hợp dùng thuốc dẫn tới điếc tai. Nguy hại bà mẹ mang thai, hài nhi đưa tới điếc, câm. Như kháng sinh nhóm Aminozid. Lưu ý khi nhỏ, rắc vào tai gây điếc không phục hồiChức năng ngửi: các thuốc rỏ mũi có Hg, As gây mất ngửi thường không hồi phục

4. Gây tổn hại niêm mạc
Niêm mạc mũi xoang với hệ thống lông – nhày hoạt động rất tinh tế. Khi làm thay đổi PH, nhiệt độ, độ nhớt như rỏ mật ong. Nguyên chất vào mũi sẽ gây tổn thương niêm mạc do PH và độ nhớt cao. Các thuốc dùng dài ngày cũng gây tác hại lớn như rỏ các thuốc co mạch (Ephedrin, Naphazolin). Tuy đúng hàm lượng nhưng nhiều lần, kéo dài liên tục sẽ gây viêm mũi do thuốc. Nguyên nhân là do tế bào trụ có lông chuyển không được thay thế, các mạch bị xơ cứng…






5. Gây ảnh hưởng đến hệ thống miễn dịch
Với trẻ em cần tạo lập hệ thống miễn dịch. Việc sử dụng thuốc kháng sinh, hạ nhiệt trong viêm mũi họng cấp thông làm cản trở việc tạo hệ thống miễn dịch. Tạo hệ thống miễn dịch không hoàn chỉnh. Ngược lại rỏ các loại dịch thuốc chưa được nghiên cứu kỹ (các đông dược với Hoa, lá tươi) có thể sẽ là cách vô tình đưa các dị nguyên vào cơ thể. Nếu rỏ liên tục thì các dị nguyên này sẽ tác động đến hệ thống miễn dịch và là nguyên nhân gây các phản ứng dị ứng sau này

6. Gây kích thích, phản ứng tại chỗ
Tai Mũi Họng là các cơ quan có bộ phận cảm giác rất nhạy cảm. Do đó các thuốc dùng tại chỗ phải đảm bảo không gây kích ứng để tránh tổn hại niêm mạc. Hoặc các phản ứng bất thường nguy hại đến cơ thể.

Ví dụ:- Rỏ nước tỏi tươi ép vào mũi, họng để sát khuẩn sẽ gây nóng, rát, bỏng, tổn hại niêm mạc

– Thuốc rỏ tai về mùa lạnh hay để trong tủ lạnh có nhiệt độ dưới 20, nếu rỏ ngay vào tai sẽ kích thích tiền đình gây chóng mặt, buồn nôn.

Dung dịch vệ sinh mũi OVIX baby an toàn hiệu quả không tác dụng phụ
OVIX Baby dung dịch vệ sinh mũi không kháng sinh OVIX Baby dung dịch vệ sinh mũi dạng xịt phòng ngừa làm giảm triệu chứng viêm VA viêm mũi dị ứng ở trẻ nhỏ.





ovix baby dung dịch vệ sinh mũi dùng khi viêm mũi viêm xoang viêm mũi dị ứng
OVIX được VIỆN THỰC PHẨM CHỨC NĂNG Đơn vị cấp: Trung tâm kiểm nghiệm – Viện thực phẩm chức năng, chứng nhân:





ovix baby dung dịch vệ sinh mũi họng dùng khi viêm mũi viêm xoang viêm mũi dị ứng
☑ KHÔNG có chứa các dẫn xuất của Corticoid.

☑ Đạt chuẩn vi sinh vật ( dưới 100 cfu/ml).

Thành phầm: Không có kháng sinh – Dịch chiết thiết diệp nhất chi hoa – Nano bạc – nước cất

Công dụng: Hỗ trợ sát khuẩn, kháng viêm, phòng ngừa và làm giảm các triệu chứng viêm VA và viêm mũi dị ứng ở trẻ nhỏ.

Cách dùng: Lắc nhẹ bình xịt, đưa nhẹ vòi phun vào mũi, ấn nhanh gọn vòi xịt, dung dịch dạng sương sẽ đi sâu vào khoang mũi. Để dung dịch dư kéo theo chất nhày chảy ra ngoài và hỉ mũi. Làm lại động tác với mũi bên kia.

-Xịt 1-2 ấn mỗi bên mũi, 2-3 lần/ ngày

Dùng cho trẻ từ 3 tháng tuổi, đôi khi việc xịt có thể khiến trẻ giật mình, hắt hơn
Sản phẩm của công ty PHARMA Nhân Phú

OVIX – Dung dịch vệ sinh tai mũi họng, hỗ trợ kháng viêm tai, mũi, họng.
Hotline: 0348966862

Facebook: OVIX Baby- VIÊM TAI GIỮA, VIÊM XOANG & VIÊM VA VIÊM MŨI MỦ


----------



## kiều linh (6/11/20)

Với trẻ em cần tạo lập hệ thống miễn dịch. Việc sử dụng thuốc kháng sinh, hạ nhiệt trong viêm mũi họng cấp thông làm cản trở việc tạo hệ thống miễn dịch.


----------

